# The Real Deal - What is it???



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all..... So I was wonder.... Can anybody tell what kind/type of locomotive this is in the photo below??? I know it's not much to go by, but I am really curious. The year I think is around 1946. Location is Philadelphia and "probably" on Front Street (now Delaware Ave.) down next to the Delaware River. Oh and the two people in the photo are my Dad and my Great Grandfather. Thanks for helping if you can!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No photo below.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing's showing up. It looks like you linked to the web page instead of the actual image.

Here's your link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7950810690/

The engine number appears to be 3892, and looks like Pennsylvania Railroad's font.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well that didn't seem to work... let's try this:


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried to link to a Flickr account photo.... Not to sure the forum here likes Flickr... that's ok, I found a work-a-round. Life is good!


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

*oh.... The Number*

Forgot one thing..... the number on the train is either 3896 or 3898. Hard to tell even on the original photo. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Nothing's showing up. It looks like you linked to the web page instead of the actual image.
> 
> Here's your link:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7950810690/
> ...


Definitely PRR.... Man you are good!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Hoot24 said:


> I tried to link to a Flickr account photo.... Not to sure the forum here likes Flickr... that's ok, I found a work-a-round. Life is good!


Hoot, you linked to the web page, not the image. The img tag has to link directly to the .jpg image file, not the web page it's embedded in.

So either link to the page (better, for copyright, maintaining proper photo credit) or right click on the image and choose Properties to find out the actual image location.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Hoot, you linked to the web page, not the image. The img tag has to link directly to the .jpg image file, not the web page it's embedded in.
> 
> So either link to the page (better, for copyright, maintaining proper photo credit) or right click on the image and choose Properties to find out the actual image location.


Strange.... I thought I did exactly what it said to do.... here is the screenshot of what I copied and pasted here:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This might be it

Road #:3892
Sequence:1st
Type:0-4-0
Class:A5s
Builder:Juniata
Built:1924
CN:3870
Disposition:retired 5/52

I do not know if this is it, but you can see if others of this class look the same.


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Southern said:


> This might be it
> 
> Road #:3892
> Sequence:1st
> ...


Thank you for the info... with your information I was able to find a photo of it.... Time to start modeling it. Here is what the entire loco looks like:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hoot24 said:


> Hi all..... So I was wonder.... Can anybody tell what kind/type of locomotive this is in the photo below??? I know it's not much to go by, but I am really curious. The year I think is around 1946. Location is Philadelphia and "probably" on Front Street (now Delaware Ave.) down next to the Delaware River. Oh and the two people in the photo are my Dad and my Great Grandfather. Thanks for helping if you can!


I remember when the trains ran on the roads in Phila and Delaware was that main road through. I think it is renamed now Columbus?
That was before 95 was finished.
I don't remember Steam locos working though.

Here is a sister engine for your picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoot24 said:


> Oh and the two people in the photo are my Dad and my Great Grandfather.


That's cool! What an interesting family history you must have!

TJ


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the Photos Big Ed.... Awesome pics. 

"Interesting" family history does not even begin to describe my crazy family.... lol


----------

